# Help finding cheaper Rhinestone Decal Substrate vs DAS



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

I purchased the Rhinestone Decal System from DAS and the Decal Substrate is $120 for 10 feet. That means that I have to charge $20+ on a rhinestone decal to make a decent margin.

Does anyone know if there is a substitute decal material other than what DAS offers that is more reasonable than $120 for 10 feet?

I'm talking about the stuff that the rhinestones get stuck on that you then peel off to stick on the car window.

-S


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You need to do a search. This has been hashed to death in several threads. I think Sick Puppy on the forum had some info.you might try The Decal World Custom Vinyl Sports Car window Decals Rhinestone shirts Fundraising Wall Art Rhinestone Decals Personalized


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

You could just go to www.RhinestoneDesignz.com.. Works great half the cost... Those people have their stuff together!!!! Rapid fast shipment. reasonable shipping costs fast delivery... What more could you want?

Charles... In your signature I see: Charles -Coming Soon. Complete Rhinestone Systems

Is that for real?...




Kevin


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

what size width do you need?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Kevin...guess I should edit my signature. I was going represent a software package, decided against. I decided that having product on the shelf, then after sales support when someone a new system and then want to do a complicated procedure before reading the book was not for me.


----------

